# Dating Dose Cups



## RIBottleguy (Jan 9, 2011)

I have recently acquired a few dose cups, and they have me scratching my head.  Does anyone know the history of dose cups?  When where they first used, and are there BIM vs ABM dose cups?  
 The one I have in question is a drug store dose cup.  It is marked W.T. & Co. on the bottom.  This mark from Whitall Tatum was used from 1857-1901.  In 1901 it changed to W.T. Co.  (no &).  However, the dose cup looks almost unmistakably ABM.  Any ideas?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 9, 2011)

Taylor, drug store names is what makes them most collectible. A couple members  specialize in dose cups. Not having any real knowledge I'd still guess they were made into to 30's at least. Yes, there were definitely machine made cups. 
 If you have a pic that would help as you know.


----------



## Michael (Jan 10, 2011)

Look's like a good question for me to jump in on. I have also started to find a few dose cups But this one I would like to find out how it was made. It is from THE NATIONAL DRUG Co. First this one has no mold seams and all of the embossing on the front and back is on the inside of the cup. Every other dose cup that I have found had a mold seam and the embossing was on the outside. Thanks for any information.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jan 10, 2011)

Due to the shape of a dosage cup, they wouldn't need to be machine made to have a seam to the top. Versteh?


----------



## Michael (Jan 10, 2011)

How was the embossing put on the inside of the cup? If a mold was used inside the cup how could you have gotten the mold out without damaging the embossing?


----------



## peejrey (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey, Where is Don?
 http://bergsengs.com/-This is the site you need to look at.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 10, 2011)

oops


 http:/bergsengs.com/


----------



## whittled (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.bergsengs.com/


----------



## whittled (Jan 10, 2011)

> The one I have in question is a drug store dose cup.  It is marked W.T. & Co. on the bottom.  This mark from Whitall Tatum was used from 1857-1901.  In 1901 it changed to W.T. Co.  (no &).  However, the dose cup looks almost unmistakably ABM.  Any ideas?


 Maybe there was a different division created for cups and other non bottle items that used the old mark?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's the dose cup in question.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 12, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressed_glass

 method used at least since mid 1800s.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 12, 2011)

It's up in the air whether a local (to you) druggist's dose glass or citrate is the rarer of the two. With prescription bottles it all about the color, of course. Clear, aqua, amber, blues/cobalt in that order. Dose glasses are very rare in most cases. Dose glasses are small, fairly thick glass for their size and yet so few relatively have been found. I emailed Don with the link to this thread.


----------



## donbwash (Jan 12, 2011)

Everything you want to know about Dose Cups can be found here on my web pages  http://www.bergsengs.com/3_My_Collections.html
 If you need further help you may contact me here and I will do my best. bergsengs@comcast.net
 Donald E. Bergseng Sr pushing 80


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2011)

I think in most states it's illegal to date dose cups.....[8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

I like dose cups in double D`s.[]


----------

